# Aquila's birth and death dec 19th 2009



## liz-hippymom (Jul 17, 2003)

Aquila Jade was due on the 15th of december. this was going to be our 3rd homebirth. Everything went wrong during labor when i started bleeding and contracting with no breaks. her placenta abrupted minutes before she was born.
this is her birth story=
http://ecmama.blogspot.com/2009/12/a...rth-story.html


----------



## Fruitful4Him (Jun 22, 2002)

I am so, so sorry


----------



## JayJay (Aug 1, 2008)

I read your blog post and I am so sorry. Our situations are very similar actually - Josie was lost to placental abruption as well, back in 2008. My story is on my blog as well. I was also a home birth transfer but, luckily, they were able to let me see her just after birth. I think she died just about 30 minutes before birth - we had to rush to the hospital, you see, and they c sectioned me and tried to revive her. My abruption was almost completely hidden until I got to the ER and then it all came out on the floor.

It's truly crappy, it really is, to have this happen. It's hard - but, you will survive it even if life seems just...insane at the moment. I would be so happy to be your friend through this - so, I'm sure, would everyone else here. We all support one another here. We all get through it with love.

*HUGE hugs* mama XxXxXxX


----------



## Jules09 (Feb 11, 2009)

I'm so, so sorry.
















Aquila Jade


----------



## jmmsunshine (Mar 9, 2007)

I just lost my own yesterday... my heart grieves for both of us. I know the promise of heaven. I know we'll both see our little ones. Yet at this moment, I am selfish. I want my little one with me now, here, in this life, not the one after.

hugs to you


----------



## Peacemamalove (Jun 7, 2006)

I am so sorry mama


----------



## HoosierDiaperinMama (Sep 23, 2003)

Reagan was stillborn because of an abruption too. I'm so sorry mama.







I have to be honest and say that it was difficult to read Aquila's birth story because I remember that back pain. I remember the emotions that I could feel in your story.

Be gentle with yourself and draw near to your family.
















Aquila


----------



## pauletoy (Aug 26, 2007)

She is a beautiful angel


----------



## liz-hippymom (Jul 17, 2003)

thank you ladies. it was very cathartic to put her birth story together with my labor pictures, even as rambling as it is.


----------



## NullSet (Dec 19, 2004)

I'm so sorry.
















Aquila


----------



## shy (Feb 21, 2006)

very sorry for your loss.
wish you peace & strength







Aquila


----------



## mischievium (Feb 9, 2003)

Liz-- I am so sorry you lost your beautiful daughter. Losing a baby is like being suddenly thrust into a great, black pit, not knowing how or if you will ever get out. The women here, we have been in that place (chances are we still visit it). I know when I first lost Soren I thought nothing would ever be any good again. Coming here and seeing that there were others that had stood where I was standing, and even finding some who were at the same place in their loss as I was, helped me know that there was a way through. Life will never be the same, but it will go on-- at first around you, drifiting past you (how can people grocery shop and just go on about their lives when my world has completly broken apart?) and then it will slowly pull you along. That has been my experience, at least. We are here if you need to talk or listen.








Aquila Jade


----------



## ecstaticmama24 (Sep 20, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss









I read your story, thank you for sharing. I'm so sorry you are going through this right now.


----------



## zonapellucida (Jul 16, 2004)

I am so sorry for your loss


----------



## Cheshire (Dec 14, 2004)

My heart breaks with yours. We are here and we know your pain. I'm so sorry... You are not alone.


----------



## namaste_mom (Oct 21, 2005)

I am so sorry







Aquila Jade

we are here when you need us (((HUGS)))


----------



## expatmommy (Nov 7, 2006)

Aquila is beautiful. Thank you for sharing her story with us.


----------



## lisa_nc (Jul 25, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss, mama. She is beautiful. It breaks my heart that you didn't get to spend any time with her.







The women here are very supportive and loving, but I am sorry you have to be here.


----------



## bluewatergirl (Jul 26, 2007)

Liz, I am so terribly sorry for your loss of your beautiful daughter.

Aquila Jade


----------



## PhotoJournMama (Aug 22, 2008)

I am so sorry


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

She is so very beautiful! I am so sorry





















for your family


----------



## lrlittle (Nov 11, 2005)

Liz, I'm also on AustinMamas...thinking about you and your family and sweet Aquila daily. I'm so sorry for your loss. The pictures are beautiful. Love and peace to you, Mama. xoxo


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 12, 2005)

Oh mama.... No







I'm so sorry.









My heart is breaking for you... I wish no mother would even have to know this kind of pain.








Aquila Jade

Strength & healing to you~


----------



## rsummer (Oct 27, 2006)

Oh my... I am so sorry Mama. What a horrible loss... I am so sorry. Our hearts are breaking for you and your family.


----------



## Vespertina (Sep 30, 2006)

She's just beautiful, Liz.







I'm so very sorry she's not in your arms. My heart aches for you. We're all here for you.







My thoughts are with you and yours.
















Aquila Jade


----------



## leurMaman (Jun 10, 2004)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Sending ppt.


----------



## mollycce (Jul 7, 2005)

(((hugs)) I'm so sorry about your baby girl


----------



## mirlee (Jul 30, 2002)

I am sorry to hear about your loss


----------



## Lareina (Sep 15, 2008)

I am so sorry for the loss of your beautiful baby.







:


----------



## Megan73 (May 16, 2007)

Aquila


----------



## ladyjools (May 25, 2009)

im so sorry you lost her,
i wish there was something i could say to make it any easier

Jools


----------



## iamleabee (Jul 28, 2005)

aquila


----------



## Sweetiemommy (Jul 19, 2005)

What a beautiful baby, thank you for sharing her story. I feel blessed to have read it and to see your strength and faith. You are in my prayers and I pray for many more small blessings of comfort, like the nurse who held her for you at the hospital when you were apart. I know that God will find so many ways to touch you and care for you during this time and please know how many people are thinking of you and praying for you.


----------



## KeyToMamasHeart (May 1, 2009)

i am, so, so sorry mama.


----------



## MI_Dawn (Jun 30, 2005)

There aren't words. It's just so awful, so devastating, so damned unfair. Sorry is such a small, small word, and it's the only one we know. The eskimos have hundreds of words for snow. We baby-loss mamas should have hundreds of variations of "I'm sorry."

And I am. So, so sorry. Sending you and yours as much







as possible. Please come back here. Share your loss and your heart with us. It hurts and it's healing and it makes a difference, for you and for all of us and the world too.








Aquila Jade


----------



## Black Orchid (Mar 28, 2005)

no words... just sending my thoughts and love through the universe to you and your family.


----------



## Sayla (Dec 11, 2008)

Liz, my heart is absolutely broken for you. Bless your sweet little baby girl.


----------



## Jenne (May 21, 2004)

Mama, I'm so sorry you are going through this...

Jenne


----------



## sept04mama (Mar 3, 2004)

I am so sorry for the loss of your daughter. I am sorry you have to be here but I hope you find it helps when you need it.

If this helps- I have survived the death of my son now for 12 weeks and 2 days and I am surprised to find that I am having a lot of happy days.


----------



## momz3 (May 1, 2006)

She is a beautiful girl.


----------



## Debstmomy (Jun 1, 2004)

I am so sorry Aquila







came & left so fast. Your story moved me. Peace to you Mama, as you grieve & heal.


----------



## AntoninBeGonin (Jun 24, 2005)

Oh my goodness, Liz. So poignant, so vivid, so touching. My heart is crying for you and Aquila.


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

I am sorry for the loss of your beautiful girl.


----------



## rn (Jul 27, 2003)

I am so very sorry. I am wishing you peace.


----------



## Manessa (Feb 24, 2003)

There are no words. Be kind to yourself. You are in my thoughts


----------



## nurturebaby (Jul 8, 2008)

I just read Aquila's story for the first time... I only wish I had some words to help comfort you and take away a portion of your pain and grief... all I can offer are my heartfelt prayers...

Wishing you peace...


----------

